# POT



## beans (Dec 7, 2004)

what are your opnions on pot lol


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Why you need some ?


----------



## beans (Dec 7, 2004)

gots plenty thats for the offer though


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

i think its not a bad thing. but its not a good thing either









WHERE DA WEED AT?!?!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Kind of depends on your mental stability and your personality. I have seen it destroy some people, taking away all desire to do anything else. If you have the ability to know when to fire up and when it is not appropraite then its no different than booze imo.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> If you have the ability to know when to fire up and when it is not appropraite then its no different than booze imo.
> [snapback]833685[/snapback]​











I think I should look you up when i go to Portland


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

I dont like it. Ive seen it mess up more than a few of my friends lives. I really dont think it can be used responsibly, especially in a country where it is illegal. If it were legal then my opinion wound change.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Kind of depends on your mental stability and your personality. I have seen it destroy some people, taking away all desire to do anything else. If you have the ability to know when to fire up and when it is not appropraite then its no different than booze imo.
> [snapback]833685[/snapback]​


Exactly








It's not a hard drugs, like cocaine or heroin, and shouldn't be treated as such.
Doesn't mean excessive usage can be potentially dangerous, though (but so are most other drugs, even coffee...)


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I think they are good. I can cook soup in them, and boil water. Stores sell them in groups of 5 or higher. Some even come with teflon coating. Pots are definitly a great invention.....j/k


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

its complete crap..

its used as an anti depressant such as alcohol.

"its a weed that grows in the ground! god gave it to us!"

GOd also gave us ebola? to use when ever we wanted to?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

grosse gurke said:


> Kind of depends on your mental stability and your personality. I have seen it destroy some people, taking away all desire to do anything else. If you have the ability to know when to fire up and when it is not appropraite then its no different than booze imo.
> [snapback]833685[/snapback]​


That sounds about right. I smoke, and am a responsable adult. I have a good job, pay my bills, and stay away from trouble.

I have also seen people that can't keep it together, and act like jackasses.

I really think it is unfair to deny someone the choice of what they want to do with thier own bodies.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Used to do it all the time, then grew up and stopped

No big deal to me, if you want to smoke go right ahead


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

It kills braincells when you smoke it. Not sure if it does the same when eaten.


----------



## freNgeL (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm a user, I like it cause it's fun and I don't see the problem of me using it.

But when you smoke too often it's a bad thing, just like alcohol. Actually I think alcohol is a lot worse then pot.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Peacock said:


> its complete crap..
> 
> its used as an anti depressant such as alcohol.
> "its a weed that grows in the ground! god gave it to us!"
> ...


Its not an anti depressant and neither is alchohol. The fact that people may use it when depressed is one thing but alchohol is a depressant. Weed is used to combat nausia (spelling).


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

freNgeL said:


> I'm a user, I like it cause it's fun and I don't see the problem of me using it.
> 
> But when you smoke too often it's a bad thing, just like alcohol. Actually I think alcohol is a lot worse then pot.
> [snapback]833834[/snapback]​


POT can give you cancer.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

i have smoked 4 times so far and barly any afffect. they said your first few tryes it does not effect u that much? i dont knw how i feel about it but so far it just gave me a very small buz.


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

Please dont start comparing weed to alcohol! Alcoholism is considered a disease which killed millions. Pot has never killed anybody


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

Ok so seeing as all I do is watch my fish ,play sanandreas and smoke weed i have everyones best interests at heart.

Ok so this is my opinion and i may aswell make it count (may be long) so here we go.

This is personal observations over the years.

Ive had the drug and cigerette talk with my parents like anyone when i was young...but both my parents smoked cigerettes, so i was like smokings bad ill never do that... so around 13(id say) thanks giving at my dads(parents are split) and hes like jer if you wont tell your mom i can show you somthing in the kitchen, i was like i dont tell her anything lol.. and i walked in the kitchen , ladies and gentleman this was my first vapoizer experiance.. and boy was it great. anyway that was the first time, nothing harmful nothing wrong. my dad was like id rather your first time be here with us(him and my bro) then outside where if i had a reaction to it of somesort than i wouldnt be dead in some park or whatever... so i tried it once more a few months later... then not till again till like 15, smoked maybe once every two weeks. now im 19 and for the last 2 years.. I can say Ive out smoked my dad ... Smoke Weed Everyday.. and thats what i do. we buy quarters a day between 2 maybe 3 people and jsut chill .. in our age group theres nothing to do weeknights...

before you guys all get like , listen to this lazy stupid stoner...

I have a very good job and i make 35,000 a year at 19 so for a stoner i must be doing pretty well, 2 of my most smoked with friends are sponsered skate boarders, so theres no lazyiness there.

we do everything that everyone else does excet we do it in a different state of mind.... play grand turismo 3 high and youll relize what getting into the game is like... have a saved replay of perfectly syncronized racing bumper on bumper action a race like no other. and its 50 laps of 2 ford taurus stock cars perfectly sycronized for every lap.

back on topic so ... Here's me... Im a night owl becuase thats how my dad is.. i can sleep for a half hour and be up for 48 and yet still not feel the need to sleep, why i smoke weed everyday ..besides being high. so at midnight when i crawl into bed im not tossing and turning till 4-5 until i get sleep, when im high the head hits the pillow and then the body shuts off. I dont like it but its how it must be.

do i think it should be legalized of course, there isnt a reason for it to be illegal its not like its hard to get.

like the "media" associates drugs, marijuana in particular to youth trouble and crimes. well I dont know about you guys but i dont smoke a bowl and say lets go spraypaint our names all over the place.

basicaly people are stupid and they do stupid things. personally i wouldnt see the fun in breaking a street lamp, but some people i know do, and thats just how they are its not the drugs man.

OKthis should be near the top but i got offtopic, What i have to say is If your a parent Let your kids make their own decisions, honestly if you say drugs are bad mkay, im gonna be like yah whatever dad/mom. like 
all the goody goody girls ive hooked up with all had strict parents and now those girls are all coke whores, and the ones with the messed up families and the poor ones are in college or uni, i know not ever case is the same but close

Boss Came I had to End transmission, but oh il be back when the carlies are out of the trees


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Filo said:


> POT can give you cancer.
> [snapback]833847[/snapback]​


lying about your age on a fish message board can also give you cancer


----------



## freNgeL (Nov 14, 2004)

Filo said:


> POT can give you cancer.


Everything that is fun can give you cancer, but that doesn't mean weed is a bad thing.

It's like a car. Cars can be usefull and they can be fun. But if you put a crazy dude behind the drivingwheel, then a car can be a killing machine. Same thing for weed, it can be harmfull, but it's the guy who smokes it who turns weed into something good and enjoyable or into a nasty habbit that controls his life.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> lying about your age on a fish message board can also give you cancer
> [snapback]833864[/snapback]​


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

there are healthy ways to use pot, smoking is the least healty, eating it or using a vaporizer are byfar that best way to keep you system clean, keeps smoke out of your lungs and the fiber does wonders on your excretory system in good ways :laugh:

personally, if its around and free, ill use it, but i dont exactly search for it or need it :nod:


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

weed is very nice also is pot i like it a lot








weed is softdrug 
alcohol is harddrugs

there nothing wrong with smoking some weed, i try,t almost any drugs besied heroin and crack ,,, and i like weed the most

and is not ass bad for your body as alcohol


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

^ pot is weed...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

grosse gurke said:


> Its not an anti depressant and neither is alchohol. The fact that people may use it when depressed is one thing but alchohol is a depressant. Weed is used to combat nausia (spelling).
> [snapback]833838[/snapback]​


this is the problem.. both drugs do infact act as an antidepressant, but only while being used. they relax the brain.

they are a "quickfix" that only help durring the time they are used.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

Filo said:


> ^ pot is weed...
> [snapback]833902[/snapback]​


oh i thought it was hash and that you call it pot


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

remyo said:


> weed is very nice also is pot i like it a lot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh? please elaborate. What sets apart a soft drug from a hard drug? where is your scientific information suggesting there are different levels of "drugs" ranging from soft to hard.

also, what do they contain? what does a Hard drug have that a soft drug does not have? or visaversa.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

sweet lu said:


> there are healthy ways to use pot, smoking is the least healty, eating it or using a vaporizer are byfar that best way to keep you system clean, keeps smoke out of your lungs and the fiber does wonders on your excretory system in good ways :laugh:
> 
> personally, if its around and free, ill use it, but i dont exactly search for it or need it :nod:
> [snapback]833889[/snapback]​


the use of pot in any fashion is detrimental to ones health.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> I think I should look you up when i go to Portland
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And don't forget to look me up next time your in the NY area. We can get all beered up, bake the brain, and watch the girls go wild.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

freNgeL said:


> I don't see the problem of me using it.
> [snapback]833834[/snapback]​


problem number 1.. most drug addicts dont see it.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Peacock said:


> problem number 1.. most drug addicts dont see it.
> [snapback]833929[/snapback]​


what do you see, i still cant tell what im suppose to see man?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

sweet lu said:


> what do you see, i still cant tell what im suppose to see man?
> [snapback]833939[/snapback]​


.....

you are to far gone.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

So that explains why cockbass cant see the rules of the board! Too far gone! lol j/k cockbass!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

So that explains why cockbass cant see the rules of the board! Too far gone! lol j/k cockbass!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i will admit... im a user....

im an addict of Love for cichla.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

have you ever @peacock take soft and hard dugs in your live then you must now the diffrence between them ,


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

its great


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

It's a deep question, but weed always abused by kids giving it a bad name. Weed, in my opinion, is less harmful than alcohol, but thats not how society see's it. Alcohol can cause instant death through alcohol poisoning or long term death through cancer or cirrosis. Weed can cause lung cancer if smoked (though the risk is most likely much less than cigarettes, and can be absorbed in other forms than smoke).

I refuse to smoke weed because its illegal. But why? Because I am a conformist and a sheep? Bullshit, I hate when ignorant people try pulling that card. Because it's irresponsible. Weed stays in your system for a month. Even if you are a responsible smoker (possible?) and do it once a weekend or once every two weekends it would constantly be in your system.

What is the result of this? Well, almost every professional job now drug tests. The threat of losing your job is thus always a factor. Additionally, if you get into any kind of serious car accident (whether you are high or not), they will take a blood test and find traces of weed - and have a whole book of charges to throw against you, including felonies.

Speaking of crimes, being charged with possesion is always a risk. And being an economical person, I refuse to be raped by buying things in small amounts. However, if you have anything larger than a small amount of weed, you can be charged with distribution as well. Another risk.

I refuse to have any kind of criminal record - at ALL. It is permanant, after all, and can only CLOSE doors. If charged with a felony, I cannot vote or own a gun, two rights I do not take for granted. If a misdemeaner, it will prevent me from getting any of professional jobs I seek. People also always have a way of finding stuff out, and people DO treat you differently if they know you have a record, no matter what it was for.


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

lol im to far gone... i know i have to stop... i want to but i cant.. lol ohwell your only young and stupid once... well stupid always if you do it.. like honestly id like to look back on my life and say well i was here did i have fun...

and i wont base my life on sucess nor money but rather the fun and the memories.. I was asked this question during our last session and we were talking about reincarnation and stuff... and i was asked if i was afraid of death. I said . no i loved my life up until this point and im happy with what i have done and have not done so if my plug was pulled I could honestly say i lived true to my self.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

i love it. i smoked everyday till i left for school on monday. we get random drug tests so i cant smoke for 15 months. i go to uti

dam it


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

its only trafficing if you have mor than one bag.


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

ahhhhh......weeed.......yes

well this is a good contraversial topic, and ill give my 2 cents. ok here is how it goes, people smoke weed for their own reason. Not everyone that smokes weed is depressed phsycopath burnout who makes no money and has 5 warrants out for their arrest. Listen man, weed is nothing big when used right. People have different reactions to it and thats a bummer. People have different reactions to alcohol and be come some of the most baligerant assholes on the face of the earth but while sober are the nicest people youve ever met. Let me say weed makes people happy. I have not seen one high person without a smile on their face and ive never seen a high person geting all mad and destructive....... What pot does to you is stimulates a chemical that is already in your brain. for all you runners out there that good feeling you get after running or exercising is a little taste of being high....dont believe me??? i have seen many articles on it.....Weed sould be illegal just because it will make people use it wiser if it is. But then again people will smoke weed just because it is illegal so really if it were leagal maybe not as many people would smoke......either way smoking weed isnt bad if you know how to. I know it always makes me feel great.. Hell i know this one guy who is an entertainment lawyer, hes worked overseas before making shitloads of money in france and then he came back here and is still rich...... He speaks like 5 languages fluently, has like a couple college deegrees for different things, and guess what.......HE SMOKES WEED, HE DOES OTHER DRUGS TOO........







to him because he was smart with drugs....some people are just messed up in the head and cant handle drugs and well then they should not do them but for people who can handle them







WEED IS AWESOME


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

everyday i need an ounce an a half. ...

weed is good alchohol is good.

i luv it liquer is more of a depressent like im carzier on booze than weed weed makes me mellow and i can just chill for hours and be content


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

Exactly 69.... Content with nothing.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Dont have a problem with it .
ive never seen any problems with pot .


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Filo said:


> It kills braincells when you smoke it. Not sure if it does the same when eaten.
> [snapback]833825[/snapback]​


no offense but your posts kill brain cells.. funny though


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> no offense but your posts kill brain cells.. funny though
> [snapback]834117[/snapback]​


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> everyday i need an ounce an a half. ...
> 
> weed is good alchohol is good.
> 
> ...


that is the problem with it, it takes away your drive to acomplish things you become content with achiving nothing..

i dont think it should be illegal the goverment could be making as much as it is spending on the drug war if teh legalized it and taxed it like cigs and booze it would be very profitable if controlled properly..


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

i think it gives kids a-d-d and i think it turns grown men into retards..to me a pot head is the same as a crackhead in general but i like to keep things simple, i messed with it when i was in highschool and think the only good use for it is right before sex







..i've actually watched someone have withdrawels and come close to having a break down because he was out of pot







i almost had to put his sorry ass on the floor, glad i didn't have to, actually felt bad for him.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Liquid said:


> i ..i've actually watched someone have withdrawels and come close to having a break down because he was out of pot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive seen people do the same thing for alchool, some people just cant handle any stimulants.. does that mean it should be illegal? hell no..

should non violent people be thrown in jail for possesion charges costing tax payers money, no..


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

^ Pot lowers your testosterone so iam not sure what your saying about
smoking before sex. Secondly pot IS NOT addictive physically like heroin cocaine alcohol. So you cannot have withdrawls


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Peacock said:


> this is the problem.. both drugs do infact act as an antidepressant, but only while being used. they relax the brain.[snapback]833909[/snapback]​


Obviously you don't know what an anti-depressant is. Anti-depressant medications do not "relax the brain" and in fact since the brain is not a muscle it cannot be relaxed.

The variety of anti-depressants can generally be characterized into two categories, MAOIs (monoamine oxidase inhibitors) and SSRIs (selective seratonin reuptake inhibitors). Both of these affect the levels of seratonin, norepinephrine and dopamine in the brain, in a manner completely unrelated to how weed or alcohol affect the brain. How did you find out the motives behind other people's actions so that you know why people are getting high exactly? When did you become such an expert on what other people do and why they do it and how did you gather your research? Hopefully your grasp of behavioral psychology is a bit better than your grasp of pharmacueticals at any rate.

As for weed, it's all gravy baby. There was a time when I'd bother going on and on about why I do it, but I don't really feel a need to justify myself to anyone anymore. I like it, I smoke it, that's that.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

pot doesn't do as much damage as smoking to your body, plus you get high, whats the problem. Makes you drive better too, thats a fact.Theres nothing wrong with getting high with friends, you can't even be arrested for carrying it, its just confiscated, and thats in f*cking england where they ban everything.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Filo said:


> POT can give you cancer.
> [snapback]833847[/snapback]​


No - the tobacco you use to smoke weed gives you cancer, not the pot itself.
You think it would be subscribed to to people that suffer chronic pain if they'd get cancer from it? What would be the point? Switching one agony for another one?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> No - the tobacco you use to smoke weed gives you cancer, not the pot itself.
> You think it would be subscribed to to people that suffer chronic pain if they'd get cancer from it? What would be the point? Switching one agony for another one?
> [snapback]834171[/snapback]​


Judazz is totally right .......

And I think its great , just smoked a minute ago


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

The only downside to pot which was scientifically proven is short term memory loss and bitch tits


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

TommyBlaze said:


> The only downside to pot which was scientifically proven is short term memory loss
> [snapback]834182[/snapback]​


On the bright side: you don't remember that anyways...


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I used too smoke it when i was about 12, i did it for about 6 months and then quit because some of the people who were doing it were starting too take it too far ie experimenting with pills. I had no problem quiting the stuff. I havent got a clue where im goin with this because im abit drunk! I think what im trying to say is that if you are mentally strong and know when to say no then pot issnt harmfull, its just a way of getting away from the troubles of life. I still do it once every couple of months but im deffinately not addicted. But if you get carried away it can be a dangerous thing. The people that i left to carry on with what they were doing went on to drop out of school early, get in trouble with the police and be the scum of the village i live in in the eyes of most people, although they are perfectly nice people when not high on all the things that they take now.

I havnt got a clue if that makes sense because my eyes are half shut at the moment!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Obviously you don't know what an anti-depressant is. Anti-depressant medications do not "relax the brain" and in fact since the brain is not a muscle it cannot be relaxed.
> 
> The variety of anti-depressants can generally be characterized into two categories, MAOIs (monoamine oxidase inhibitors) and SSRIs (selective seratonin reuptake inhibitors). Both of these affect the levels of seratonin, norepinephrine and dopamine in the brain, in a manner completely unrelated to how weed or alcohol affect the brain. How did you find out the motives behind other people's actions so that you know why people are getting high exactly? When did you become such an expert on what other people do and why they do it and how did you gather your research? Hopefully your grasp of behavioral psychology is a bit better than your grasp of pharmacueticals at any rate.
> 
> ...


Dont waste your breath twitch.....Peacock will just come back with more "facts" to prove he is correct.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> No - the tobacco you use to smoke weed gives you cancer, not the pot itself.
> You think it would be subscribed to to people that suffer chronic pain if they'd get cancer from it? What would be the point? Switching one agony for another one?
> [snapback]834171[/snapback]​


there is a slight diffenerce from prescibed Marinol and pulling two footer rips, granted some places do perscribe actually pot and not medication but the primary purpose is the active THC which can be a achived from taking marinol. im sure that the tar and damage to the lunges from inhaling smoke can casue long term cardiovascular effects..


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> there is a slight diffenerce from prescibed Marinol and pulling two footer rips, granted some places do perscribe actually pot and not medication but the primary purpose is the active THC which can be a achived from taking marinol. im sure that the tar and damage to the lunges from inhaling smoke can casue long term cardiovascular effects..
> [snapback]834194[/snapback]​


Actually dude, most people have moved away from marinol because it isn't the THC that helps them medically, it's the 50 or so other CNDBs contained in marijuana that scientists overlooked. It was just assumed that THC is the only active ingredient and that's why marinol does not work.


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

Seeing that many people do blaze on this board What is your preference ?

Blunt Joint Bong Bowl?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i thnk the whole gateway drug thing is a scapegoat just to blame it for something to have an excuse to make it illegal..

is alchool a gateway drug for rape or drunk driving, or public disorderlyness? i think alchool is a gateway for more activity then pot..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Actually dude, most people have moved away from marinol because it isn't the THC that helps them medically, it's the 50 or so other CNDBs contained in marijuana that scientists overlooked. It was just assumed that THC is the only active ingredient and that's why marinol does not work.
> [snapback]834200[/snapback]​


well i wouldnt say it doesnt work









but i stand corrected..


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> i thnk the whole gateway drug thing is a scapegoat just to blame it for something to have an excuse to make it illegal..
> 
> is alchool a gateway drug for rape or drunk driving, or public disorderlyness? i think alchool is a gateway for more activity then pot..
> [snapback]834203[/snapback]​


If pot were gone, something else would be a gateway drug. However, everyone I have known who does any hard drugs has started with weed.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

its cool but when used in excess it can be played out.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> If pot were gone, something else would be a gateway drug. However, everyone I have known who does any hard drugs has started with weed.
> [snapback]834225[/snapback]​


Yeah but that's a hard corelation to prove is relevant. Every person I know who has done harder drugs has also watched television, how is the pot corelation any more relevant than the television one? Until you can show that a substantial number of people who smoke pot do harder drugs, and not the other way around, you don't have a very valid statistic.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Yeah but that's a hard corelation to prove is relevant. Every person I know who has done harder drugs has also watched television, how is the pot corelation any more relevant than the television one? Until you can show that a substantial number of people who smoke pot do harder drugs, and not the other way around, you don't have a very valid statistic.
> [snapback]834237[/snapback]​


I didnt say everyone who smokes weed does harder drugs, so i dont see why you are putting words in my mouth. Im not trying to make a point really, just saying what has happened in my experience. I wouldnt begin to claim that almost every individual who does hard drugs starts with weed, nor that all people who smoke weed do hard drugs. A claim like that is almost impossible to back up with solid fact.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Passing it to da left hand side <//////////////////>~


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

where are you guy gone to, im right here, not to far gone, what the f*ck is gone?

im gonna get some pizza, munchies, vanilla waffers and some eggnog and ill be right back, maybe ill grab bongzilla while im at it


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

TommyBlaze said:


> ^ Pot lowers your testosterone so iam not sure what your saying about
> smoking before sex. Secondly pot IS NOT addictive physically like heroin cocaine alcohol. So you cannot have withdrawls
> [snapback]834157[/snapback]​


don't care about the science, im a freak by nature but from experience, when i used to smoke sex was alot more uumm... fun after smoking a fat one then it was without..but now that i think about it, it also is while drunk,







pending on the liquer, or with coke holy sh*t..flashback :laugh:







. eehh whatever drugs are drugs thier fun for a little while but i don't feel people should make a career out of doing them, especially when they can do even the slightest harm.

yeah it might be cool to be 17/18 even early twenties and go out partying with your friends, but after a while..time to put them down, go study something or do something productive, not cool to be a 30/40 year old pot head who's entertaining no one but himself.

and yes when i see someone who's a known 24/7 pot user, all of a sudden run out and not be or will be near a immediate reup and because of this he acts like a total diffrent person, edgy even..we'll call it severly agitated and not preforming normal tasks to the same level he ussually does/short attention span, basically acting like someone that has to deal with being sober for the 1st time and doesn't like it. i meen the slightest thing would set this person off to where he could not slow down and think.. that is some form of withdrawel. especially when i see him later on that evening, he went and got his re-up and then he's acting perfectly normal..

people like this swear up and down that they can fully function and be completely normal through out the day and still smoke pot, but i say take away the pot for 5 hours, observe how they act and then ask them why they need weed to function normaly.


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

Now sniffing coke and having sex is a Whole diffrent ball game!!!!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> No - the tobacco you use to smoke weed gives you cancer, not the pot itself.
> You think it would be subscribed to to people that suffer chronic pain if they'd get cancer from it? What would be the point? Switching one agony for another one?
> [snapback]834171[/snapback]​


MARIJUANA / CANCER LINK
Lung cancer causing carcinogen more prevalent in marijuana than in tobacco.
Sandra Bennett, Northwest Centre for Health & Safety.

A breakthrough report published in the journal Science, October 18, 1996,provides the* first true molecular evidence conclusively linking components in tobacco smoking to lung cancer. *
A chemical found in tobacco smoking, *benzopyrene,* causes genetic damage in lung cells that is identical to the damage observed in the DNA of most malignant tumors of the lungs. Although scientists have been convinced in the past that smoking causes lung cancer, the strong statistical associations did not provide absolute proof. This paper absolutely pinpoints that mutations in lung cancer cells are caused by *benzopyrene. *
An average marijuana cigarette contains *30 nanograms of this carcinogen, **compared to 21 nanograms in an average tobacco cigarette *(Marijuana and Health, National Academy of Sciences, Institute of Medicine report,1982). This potent carcinogen suppresses a gene that controls growth of cells. When this gene is damaged, the body becomes more susceptible to cancer. This gene, P53, is related to half of all human cancers and as many as 70% of lung cancers.

Clearly marijuana smoke contains more of the potent carcinogen benzopyrene than tobacco smoke. Furthermore, the technique of\line smoking marijuana by inhaling deeply and holding the smoke within the lungs presents a chance of much greater exposure than a conventional tobacco cigarette.

This material has been reviewed and commented on by William M. Bennett, M.D., Professor of Medicine, Division of Nephrology, Clinical Pharmacology and Hypertension at Oregon Health Sciences University, Portland, Oregon. Dr. Bennett, who is listed in "BEST DOCTORS IN AMERICA," states, "The idea of using smoked marijuana containing these carcinogens as medicine, particularly for patients who have suppressed immune systems like those with AIDS, should be unthinkable. Thus, prior to considering marijuana as medicine, one must abide by the old edict, "first do no harm."}

http://www.sarnia.com/groups/antidrug/rltychck/cncrlink.html

Now what was that again? Tobacco what? Thank you.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Filo said:


> MARIJUANA / CANCER LINK
> Lung cancer causing carcinogen more prevalent in marijuana than in tobacco.
> Sandra Bennett, Northwest Centre for Health & Safety.
> 
> ...


I knew that was true. Now watch the people say "well people who smoke cigarrettes smoke a lot more than those who smoke joints". Its coming, trust me.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

well people who smoke cigarrettes smoke a lot more than those who smoke joints


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i think it is a natural thing that grows and when used responsibly not very often its ok


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> i think it is a natural thing that grows and when used responsibly not very often its ok
> [snapback]834324[/snapback]​


So is Nightshade.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

pot is good when you know how to control yourself and use it to chill instead of trying to escape reality


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

also try salvia...will mess with your brain like pot never has before sorry for the double post


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

imo weed is fine , my wife has ben prescribed everything for her migraines, all the sh*t on tv, and even injections , only thing that works more often then not is medicinal weed, we moved to cali, heard about it, got the hook up, and she still gets them and sometimes it doesnt work, then we try a different kind and it works, i smoke cause i like to get high and relax, so in my eyes, its fine been smoking since i was 16, im 27, now make good money and dont see a problem with it


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

To date, there have been no medical reports of lung cancer related solely to marijuana smoking, and there is no evidence showing higher rates of lung cancer in people who smoke marijuana.

Show me a case of lung cancer caused by pot....you wont find a single one


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

TommyBlaze said:


> To date, there have been no medical reports of lung cancer related solely to marijuana smoking, and there is no evidence showing higher rates of lung cancer in people who smoke marijuana.
> 
> Show me a case of lung cancer caused by pot....you wont find a single one
> [snapback]834423[/snapback]​


It took decades of research to find medical evidence proving even CIGARETTES caused lung cancer. Weed isn't even legal, nobody is going to dedicate the time and money to research it.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

TommyBlaze said:


> To date, there have been no medical reports of lung cancer related solely to marijuana smoking, and there is no evidence showing higher rates of lung cancer in people who smoke marijuana.
> 
> Show me a case of lung cancer caused by pot....you wont find a single one
> [snapback]834423[/snapback]​


Its hard for doctors to distribute an illegal drug for studies


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> i think it is a natural thing that grows and when used responsibly not very often its ok
> [snapback]834324[/snapback]​


arsenic is natural


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

i love weed


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> that is the problem with it, it takes away your drive to acomplish things you become content with achiving nothing..
> 
> i dont think it should be illegal the goverment could be making as much as it is spending on the drug war if teh legalized it and taxed it like cigs and booze it would be very profitable if controlled properly..
> [snapback]834123[/snapback]​


so we are to legalize dope and make the population less ambitious?

it is already a pitty booze is legal..


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

mmmmmmmmm weed good.







no really it'll f*ck you up if used often. every other day's alright. what need some,







i know people


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Filo said:


> It kills braincells when you smoke it. Not sure if it does the same when eaten.
> [snapback]833825[/snapback]​


alchohal actually kills more braincells but i quit cuz it makes me depressed. fucked up i know.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

i myself am against pot and any other drug


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

yodas got the right idea


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

die hippies.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

ROFL!! YODA IS THE ALL KNOWING!!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

FIRE UP!


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

i'm not a hippie. i'm a casual person not one who f*cking does it all the time and likes flowers. i hate flowers too. give me some roundup and i'll kill all the flowers.


----------



## freNgeL (Nov 14, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> It's a deep question, but weed always abused by kids giving it a bad name. Weed, in my opinion, is less harmful than alcohol, but thats not how society see's it. Alcohol can cause instant death through alcohol poisoning or long term death through cancer or cirrosis. Weed can cause lung cancer if smoked (though the risk is most likely much less than cigarettes, and can be absorbed in other forms than smoke).
> 
> I refuse to smoke weed because its illegal. But why? Because I am a conformist and a sheep? Bullshit, I hate when ignorant people try pulling that card. Because it's irresponsible. Weed stays in your system for a month. Even if you are a responsible smoker (possible?) and do it once a weekend or once every two weekends it would constantly be in your system.
> 
> ...


I recommend you to take some risks in life. You should try to enjoy life m8.
Laws were created so that it was possible to create a society were you can live with as few problems as possible. However, some people forgot that and they like to make laws about stupid things. So I think you should ignore them and do whatever you feel like. And as long as you don't harm other people, I don't see what's wrong with that. 
So light that joint and free your mind.


----------



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

I'm just curious what weed costs where you guys live? If anyone wants to throw that out.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

weed is fine, period if u smoke great , if u dont , great, honestly nowadays if you dont smoke your in the minority ,


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

thoroughbred said:


> weed is fine, period if u smoke great , if u dont , great, honestly nowadays if you dont smoke your in the minority ,
> [snapback]835179[/snapback]​


thats true. i just found out all my aunts blaze it up. i was cracking up so bad. i was drunk as f*ck too. it was on new years


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

thoroughbred said:


> weed is fine, period if u smoke great , if u dont , great, honestly nowadays if you dont smoke your in the minority ,
> [snapback]835179[/snapback]​


Good stuff... 50 an 1/8 350 a Z.

Mexi 100-120 a Z 300 1/4 lb.

Hippies


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> It took decades of research to find medical evidence proving even CIGARETTES caused lung cancer. Weed isn't even legal, nobody is going to dedicate the time and money to research it.
> [snapback]834434[/snapback]​


Yeah that's good logic, because the government doesn't spend hardly any money on the war against drugs










There is an awful lot of research into marijuana outside of your country going on, educate yourself before making assumptions next time.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Yeah that's good logic, because the government doesn't spend hardly any money on the war against drugs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and where is your proof of research showing marijuana smoke DOESNT cause cancer????


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

^ owned


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Filo said:


> ^ owned
> [snapback]836227[/snapback]​


yeah, I prefer getting sucked off, even if it's by eltwitcho, rather than jacking it myself.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

i like to smoke pot. Like some people, i smoke to relax. Only once or twice during the weekends. Small amounts.

I dont think the government would ever legalize pot due to the fact that it would be impossible to put a tax on it. ciggarrette, alcohol and pharmacuetical companies probably wouldnt like pot legalized either.

hey peacock, wanna go smoke some drugs? I know you like to smoke some of the finest weed in the shire. you are what we call a "closet smoker".


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Dont you know peacock is a mormon? lol


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

mormon? *sings* dum dum dum dum dum


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> and where is your proof of research showing marijuana smoke DOESNT cause cancer????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did I even HINT that marijuana smoke doesn't cause cancer you god damn illiterate retard? Learn to f*cking read or stop replying to my posts shithead


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lolol nice very nice, RAGE!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Where did I even HINT that marijuana smoke doesn't cause cancer you god damn illiterate retard? Learn to f*cking read or stop replying to my posts shithead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow. just wow.

edit: I take showers regularly, so I am not a shithead. I will reply to your posts as long as i feel like it, and you can continue to go down as long as you can handle it without gagging. Thank You, Goodnight.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Yeah that's good logic, because the government doesn't spend hardly any money on the war against drugs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why bothering researching dope? It causes cancer anyways, so you will prob die of that...i guess it would be a slow version of euthenasia (SP?)


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

You're not replying, you're trolling. I've checked three threads since I've come on and in all three you've made pathetic jabs at me that haven't had anything to do with my original post so you can sit there and think you "owned" me behind your computer screen. Get a f*cking life


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Exactly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pure cocaine is not a hard drugs either, cause your body doesn't ask for more.
On ocasion I do use cocaine, but I'm not addicted to it.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Filo said:


> Why bothering researching dope? It causes cancer anyways, so you will prob die of that...i guess it would be a slow version of euthenasia (SP?)
> [snapback]836281[/snapback]​


Why bother researching dope? Aside from the fact that huge numbers of people are using it and it should therefore be better understood you mean? Or aside from the many potential medical benefits that can be derived from it?

Also, go take a spin around www.dictionary.com where you can find wonderful definitions of those words that seem to confuse you, such as euthenasia.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Now pure coke isnt a hard drug? wow we are all sooo SMURT!


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

actually pot has a less likely chance to cause cancer then cigs. about an opposite chance. even was published in a journal. even really it did promote cell growth in the brain cells. just one side effect, gets you high as a f*cking kite.


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Filo said:


> Now pure coke isnt a hard drug? wow we are all sooo SMURT!
> [snapback]836292[/snapback]​


what's the definition of hard drugs?


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> You're not replying, you're trolling. I've checked three threads since I've come on and in all three you've made pathetic jabs at me that haven't had anything to do with my original post so you can sit there and think you "owned" me behind your computer screen. Get a f*cking life
> [snapback]836286[/snapback]​


You have lowered yourself to calling me a shithead, so I dont see where you are coming from. As far as I, and a lot of other people I have talked to can see, you are the pathetic one with no life. And back on topic, you are the one claiming there is all this research going on about marijuana in other countries, and how enrigo should "educate" himself before he makes "assumptions". You are the one who is trolling, calling people uneducated and telling them they are making assumptions when you cant even back up your own. If anyone in this thread needs to get a life, its you.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Bloodbelly said:


> what's the definition of hard drugs?
> [snapback]836294[/snapback]​


Definition: [n] a narcotic that is considered relatively strong


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Why bother researching dope? Aside from the fact that huge numbers of people are using it and it should therefore be better understood you mean? Or aside from the many potential medical benefits that can be derived from it?
> 
> Also, go take a spin around www.dictionary.com where you can find wonderful definitions of those words that seem to confuse you, such as euthenasia.
> [snapback]836291[/snapback]​


Hmm potential benefit: more intoxicated people driving around (as if alcohol isnt hard enough to deal with)

Huge numbers of people using it: WOW really?? I never new people love it because it makes you HIGH and STUPID.

Euthanasia is the act of mercy killing. IMO any doctor who tells his patient smoke dope for INSERT DISEASE HERE is mercy killing. Because it is a proven fact that weed causes cancer.


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Filo said:


> Definition: [n] a narcotic that is considered relatively strong
> [snapback]836297[/snapback]​


and how do you define relatively strong?? using it every week or every day?
I use it once or twice in a month, only to stay clear minded when I'm drinking at work. I'm a dj in a club in the weekend.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> You have lowered yourself to calling me a shithead, so I dont see where you are coming from. As far as I, and a lot of other people I have talked to can see, you are the pathetic one with no life... If anyone in this thread needs to get a life, its you.
> [snapback]836296[/snapback]​


So you and alot of people you've talked to are sitting around discussing *me*? Oh yeah, I'm definately the one with no life









And didn't you say "goodnight" a few posts up? I took your saying goodnight to mean you'd be f*cking off right about now but I guess your big important life full of excitement had to be put on hold so you can wait and see what I would respond with, yes? Thanks Mori, it's good to know that even if I have no life, I'm still the center of attention in yours


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Bloodbelly said:


> and how do you define relatively strong?? using it every week or every day?
> I use it once or twice in a month, only to stay clear minded when I'm drinking at work. I'm a dj in a club in the weekend.
> [snapback]836300[/snapback]​


It refers to the narcotic itself, not to how many times or how often you use it.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Filo said:


> Hmm potential benefit: more intoxicated people driving around (as if alcohol isnt hard enough to deal with)
> 
> Huge numbers of people using it: WOW really?? I never new people love it because it makes you HIGH and STUPID.
> 
> [snapback]836299[/snapback]​


re-read my post, when you can come up with a reply that addresses what I said I'll get back to you.


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> It refers to the narcotic itself, not to how many times or how often you use it.
> [snapback]836305[/snapback]​


It's not addictive to me, but to other people it may be addictive.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> So you and alot of people you've talked to are sitting around discussing *me*? Oh yeah, I'm definately the one with no life
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get off-color comments about how much of a dumbass you are all the time. A lot of people like p-fury besides you, and if they do, they cant avoid you. That does not mean they have no life. I am f*cking drunk right now, and its funny that I can still get IM's from people who arent drinkingand are laughing at your pathetic ass.


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

damn seems you all are





















steamed about this


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> re-read my post, when you can come up with a reply that addresses what I said I'll get back to you.
> [snapback]836309[/snapback]​


interesting how you cut off the last part of my reply while quoting me. \


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Filo said:


> interesting how you cut off the last part of my reply while quoting me. \
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He cut off my quote too so he didnt have to face up to the fact that he has nothing to back up what I called him on. Funny coincidence.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> I get off-color comments about how much of a dumbass you are all the time. A lot of people like p-fury besides you, and if they do, they cant avoid you. That does not mean they have no life. I am f*cking drunk right now, and its funny that I can still get IM's from people who arent drinkingand are laughing at your pathetic ass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow you guys are losers. All that doesn't change the fact that you and your buddies are sitting around instant messenging about me "all the time". Sitting around the internet getting drunk and talking with your friends about how much of a dumbass someone else on a messageboard is. Oh yeah, sounds like you've definately got a meaningful life going for you











Filo said:


> interesting how you cut off the last part of my reply while quoting me. \
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because it wasn't relevant to my post and I was hoping you could stay focussed and not get distracted.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> He cut off my quote too so he didnt have to face up to the fact that he has nothing to back up what I called him on. Funny coincidence.
> [snapback]836326[/snapback]​


Mori, unlike me being the shining star of your existence, you're not honestly important enough to me to warrant a defence against every stupid thing you say. Truth be told I don't feel like responding to that particular nugget of brilliance you posted so I'm not going to.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Wow you guys are losers. All that doesn't change the fact that you and your buddies are sitting around instant messenging about me "all the time". Sitting around the internet getting drunk and talking with your friends about how much of a dumbass someone else on a messageboard is. Oh yeah, sounds like you've definately got a meaningful life going for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Because I will get some off color comments about you while I am talking to other people about things not concerning you in any way means I have no life? This is funny to me. I said I AM DRUNK RIGHT NOW. I think you need to get some reading comprehension skills if you think i said that "Sitting around the internet getting drunk and talking with your friends about how much of a dumbass someone else on a messageboard is". I said I am drunk "right now". If you assume that means I am "getting drunk" that is your own stupidity. If you assumed I didnt go out and drink with some friends and then come home and see your idiotic comments, that is your OWN stupidity. You cant blame other people for not being able to avoid making fun of you.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Mori, unlike me being the shining star of your existence, you're not honestly important enough to me to warrant a defence against every stupid thing you say. Truth be told I don't feel like responding to that particular nugget of brilliance you posted so I'm not going to.
> [snapback]836332[/snapback]​


truth is, you have no evidence to back up what you said, but you like to try and make other people look like asses. In the end, you are the one that looks like an ass. It's not my fault, or anyone else's, that you cant handle that fact.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> Because I will get some off color comments about you while I am talking to other people about things not concerning you in any way means I have no life? This is funny to me. I said I AM DRUNK RIGHT NOW. I think you need to get some reading comprehension skills if you think i said that "Sitting around the internet getting drunk and talking with your friends about how much of a dumbass someone else on a messageboard is". I said I am drunk "right now". If you assume that means I am "getting drunk" that is your own stupidity. If you assumed I didnt go out and drink with some friends and then come home and see your idiotic comments, that is your OWN stupidity. You cant blame other people for not being able to avoid making fun of you.
> [snapback]836337[/snapback]​


My mistake Mori, maybe you got drunk earlier today because your life is meaningless and all you have is talking with your friends about me "all the time" (those are your words, directly that you get comments about me "all the time" before you lose sight of that). And yes Mori, you can blame people for being retarded, you specifically sought me out in three threads (ie POTM thread where you accused me of wanting to cheat, POT thread where you tried to ridicule me for something I didn't say, and racist joke thread where you tried to give me sh*t for not liking the joke when the author specifically asked for comments only on the joke and not anything else) to try and give me sh*t. You're a f*cking loser dude, and it just dawned on me that I've been an idiot for even wasting my time on someone so far beneath me as you. As much as I'd love to give you more for you and your friends to talk about as soon as they get online tommorow, I'm quite done with you. Like I said before, get a f*cking life, prefferably one that revolves around more than looking for a way to try and own someone on a messageboard so you can use the "give head smiley"


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Wow you guys are losers. All that doesn't change the fact that you and your buddies are sitting around instant messenging about me "all the time". Sitting around the internet getting drunk and talking with your friends about how much of a dumbass someone else on a messageboard is. Oh yeah, sounds like you've definately got a meaningful life going for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was and still am focused, why did you say I didnt reply to the things you said in your post? I looked up the word euthanasia and its mercy killing. So whats your point again?


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> My mistake Mori, maybe you got drunk earlier today because your life is meaningless and all you have is talking with your friends about me "all the time" (those are your words, directly that you get comments about me "all the time" before you lose sight of that). And yes Mori, you can blame people for being retarded, you specifically sought me out in three threads (ie POTM thread where you accused me of wanting to cheat, POT thread where you tried to ridicule me for something I didn't say, and racist joke thread where you tried to give me sh*t for not liking the joke when the author specifically asked for comments only on the joke and not anything else) to try and give me sh*t. You're a f*cking loser dude, and it just dawned on me that I've been an idiot for even wasting my time on someone so far beneath me as you. As much as I'd love to give you more for you and your friends to talk about as soon as they get online tommorow, I'm quite done with you. Like I said before, get a f*cking life, prefferably one that revolves around more than looking for a way to try and own someone on a messageboard so you can use the "give head smiley"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do get comments all the time because I talk to a lot of people. I cannot control the fact that a lot of people simply do not like you, nor can i stop them from telling me so.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Filo said:


> I was and still am focused, why did you say I didnt reply to the things you said in your post? I looked up the word euthanasia and its mercy killing. So whats your point again?
> [snapback]836348[/snapback]​


I said MEDICAL BENEFITS and you equated that with "more intoxicated people driving around " somehow.

I said it should be researched because there are so many people using it and it's therefore in societies best interest to know as much as possible about it to educate doctors, law enforcement and children who may end up using marijuana and you said "WOW really?? I never new people love it because it makes you HIGH and STUPID" which also has nothnig to do with what I said.

Further, since you apparently know the definition of euthanasia so good, and still insist you used it in a proper context, explain how giving myself cancer is a form of euthanasia. I wanted to spare you having to defend that comment but please, if you insist go right ahead.


----------



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

I dont know if this is true but i remember reading it recently, it was an article saying that the things in cigarettes werent causing cancer as much as the particles from the ground like radioactive ingredients where the actual tobacco plant was grown.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Filo said:


> Hmm potential benefit: more intoxicated people driving around (as if alcohol isnt hard enough to deal with)
> 
> Huge numbers of people using it: WOW really?? I never new people love it because it makes you HIGH and STUPID.
> 
> ...


you dont agree with it fine but dont be a dick if i ahd to choose id rather have a high mofo driving than a drunk , sh*t if a high mofo driving hes driving at 10mph and taking his time, a drunk mofo is killing ppl , you dont have to smoke wussie just drink your zima and you'll be ok


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Filo said:


> Hmm potential benefit: more intoxicated people driving around (as if alcohol isnt hard enough to deal with)
> 
> Huge numbers of people using it: WOW really?? I never new people love it because it makes you HIGH and STUPID.
> 
> ...


so i guess telling patients to undego radiation is good to ? weed probably does cause cancer potentially but if your as smart as you think you are you also know that everyone whos ever smoked a cigarette hasnt got cancer nor everyone whos ever smoked a bong will get cancer, to each his own but dont preach , live and let live , you drink so will you get liver cancer?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I think its bad because its not legal.

If it where legal i wouldnt care.


----------

